# Pet crawdads



## Chew Toy McCoy

I only knew about the local bland (but still great) species, but check out these beauties.






						Freshwater Crayfish
					

If something is listed as sold out and you are interested in getting some please sign up to be notified once it goes back in stock! You may go to any sold out listing and click on the “email me when available” button to sign up to be notified the instant we are able to put something back in...




					aquaticarts.com


----------



## thekev

That pet site sounds pretty awesome. I like this part.






						Report Photography Theft, Get $100 or More in Store Credit
					

A list of competitors found to be using our IP without authorization is maintained at bottom of this page. We have initiated lawsuits against two of these offenders to create an example for future offenders, as they were either unwilling to communicate at all or were unwilling to settle the...




					aquaticarts.com
				






> *A list of competitors found to be using our IP without authorization is maintained at bottom of this page. We have initiated lawsuits against two of these offenders to create an example for future offenders, as they were either unwilling to communicate at all or were unwilling to settle the issue by making a tax-deductible donation to a homeless animal shelter.*


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

thekev said:


> That pet site sounds pretty awesome. I like this part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Report Photography Theft, Get $100 or More in Store Credit
> 
> 
> A list of competitors found to be using our IP without authorization is maintained at bottom of this page. We have initiated lawsuits against two of these offenders to create an example for future offenders, as they were either unwilling to communicate at all or were unwilling to settle the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aquaticarts.com




Wait, what?


----------



## Alli

Crawfish as pets? I’m sorry, but that’s where I draw the line. Crawfish, or “mudbugs” as we call ‘em down here, are for eating.


----------



## SuperMatt

That reminds me of this classic:


----------



## thekev

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Wait, what?




Some competitors were apparently using their images without permission. They said they sued two of the worst and offered to settle if said competitors would make donations to a homeless animal shelter. The point was, I like their proposed remedy.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

thekev said:


> Some competitors were apparently using their images without permission. They said they sued two of the worst and offered to settle if said competitors would make donations to a homeless animal shelter. The point was, I like their proposed remedy.



I think my sarcasm detection meter was calibrated way to high last night. That is a good proposal.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Alli said:


> Crawfish as pets? I’m sorry, but that’s where I draw the line. Crawfish, or “mudbugs” as we call ‘em down here, are for eating.




But did you look at the pictures?  Some real beauties that look nothing like mud.


----------



## DT

SuperMatt said:


> That reminds me of this classic:




OK, so we have this whole Pinchy thing ...

We have a place in The Keys, haven't been in a while, anyway, generally we go down during lobster season (both full and mini-seasons).  As fans of The Simpsons, and especially that incredible EP, we always talk about Pinchy/Pinchies, we even got "lobster team" hats made, hahahaha 

So when we got our new family ride a couple of years ago, it being a big, bright red SUV, we named it Pinchy 

At the Simpsons area of Universal Studios, they have like a boardwalk type games area, one of the booths had a Pinchy, I scored it the last time we went


----------



## Huntn

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I only knew about the local bland (but still great) species, but check out these beauties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freshwater Crayfish
> 
> 
> If something is listed as sold out and you are interested in getting some please sign up to be notified once it goes back in stock! You may go to any sold out listing and click on the “email me when available” button to sign up to be notified the instant we are able to put something back in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aquaticarts.com



I suppose you keep them in a freshwater tank, if you have them. We used to catch them in streams in West Virginia of all places. I would supposed in the kind of small streams we saw them in that they would hybernate in the winter, but they don’t, they burrow below the frost line.









						Cool Things You Should Know About Crayfish
					

Whether you call it a crawdad, crayfish, or crawfish, the facts on these critters can be amazing. They can regrow legs, carry up to 450 eggs, and they’ve lived in Iowa for 13,000 years. And then there are cool blue crayfish like this one, called vir



					www.iowadnr.gov
				









						Maryland Biodiversity - Checklist  - Category: Crayfish
					






					www.marylandbiodiversity.com
				






			The Crayfishes of West Virginia


----------



## thekev

SuperMatt said:


> That reminds me of this classic:




I was thinking more Futurama with the killer shrimp.


----------



## Alli

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> But did you look at the pictures?  Some real beauties that look nothing like mud.



If you’re the type of person who eats crawfish, it really doesn’t matter what they look like. Just boil ‘em up. Pinch the tail and suck the head.


----------



## Joe

I’m with Alli. Boil ‘em up!


----------



## Huntn

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> But did you look at the pictures?  Some real beauties that look nothing like mud.



They live in the mud.  I was surprised at how far reaching they are.


----------



## Renzatic

Huntn said:


> They live in the mud.  I was surprised at how far reaching they are.




I used to catch them in the creek behind my house when I was a kid. Called the mini-lobsters.


----------



## thekev

Renzatic said:


> I used to catch them in the creek behind my house when I was a kid. Called the mini-lobsters.




I would have named them after members of Zoidberg's family.


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> Crawfish as pets? I’m sorry, but that’s where I draw the line. Crawfish, or “mudbugs” as we call ‘em down here, are for eating.






JagRunner said:


> I’m with Alli. Boil ‘em up!



When we were kids we used to put raw bacon on a string and hang it from a bridge to catch them, they're good to eat but even better as trout bait.


----------



## Renzatic

thekev said:


> I would have named them after members of Zoidberg's family.




If I knew about Futurama back then, I would have. Alas...


----------



## thekev

Renzatic said:


> If I knew about Futurama back then, I would have. Alas...




No show has ever held my interest anywhere near as long as that one, with the possible exception of Star Trek: The Next Generation, which isn't due to Futurama's influence. Futurama mostly referenced the original series.


----------



## Renzatic

thekev said:


> No show has ever held my interest anywhere near as long as that one, with the possible exception of Star Trek: The Next Generation, which isn't due to Futurama's influence. Futurama mostly referenced the original series.




It's a great show. I still watch it on occasion.

Though you want to know a dirty secret? I've never watched a single episode of the original Star Trek.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Now I feel like if I started a thread about pet dogs you guys would all just say this in the only species available.


----------



## thekev

Renzatic said:


> It's a great show. I still watch it on occasion.
> 
> Though you want to know a dirty secret? I've never watched a single episode of the original Star Trek.




I haven't watched as much of the original Star Trek. TNG actually ran when I was a kid, so I watched that. I can't recall what stations ran re-runs of the original Star Trek. I think it was at an inconvenient time or something, although I have watched a few of them. I also watched some of the movies with that cast.


----------



## Renzatic

thekev said:


> I haven't watched as much of the original Star Trek. TNG actually ran when I was a kid, so I watched that. I can't recall what stations ran re-runs of the original Star Trek. I think it was at an inconvenient time or something, although I have watched a few of them. I also watched some of the movies with that cast.




I've seen all of the movies with the original cast, but none of the TV show. 

And yeah, I also watched TNG when it was airing fresh. It was rough having to wait about 6 months for the borg cliffhanger to be resolved.


----------



## Alli

Renzatic said:


> It's a great show. I still watch it on occasion.
> 
> Though you want to know a dirty secret? I've never watched a single episode of the original Star Trek.



That does it. You are going straight on my ignore list.

Such a shame.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

And I suppose this is acceptible in this thread.






And I love puffer fish, but they are literally the top "look how cute I am." asshole predators.


----------



## Alli

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> And I love puffer fish, but they are literally the top "look how cute I am." asshole predators.



Agreed.


----------



## Joe

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> And I suppose this is acceptible in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I love puffer fish, but they are literally the top "look how cute I am." asshole predators.




Where did you find that video of me during crawfish season?


----------



## Huntn

Renzatic said:


> It's a great show. I still watch it on occasion.
> 
> Though you want to know a dirty secret? I've never watched a single episode of the original Star Trek.



It would feel dated now I think.


----------



## Renzatic

Huntn said:


> It would feel dated now I think.




Yeah, I've watched some bits and pieces of it here and there. Every time I do, I always think how they probably wouldn't use that decorative wicker weaving that was so big in the 60's and 70's on a 23rd century starship.


----------



## Huntn

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> And I suppose this is acceptible in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I love puffer fish, but they are literally the top "look how cute I am." asshole predators.



Those little pincers just can’t compete with that mouth.


----------



## Joe




----------

